# Moving to Miami - What are good neighborhoods?



## nextstopus (Dec 23, 2008)

My family and I are moving to Miami this summer, but have yet to decide where. We like outdoor activities, have 3 year old daughter who needs to go to pre-school and possibly live in a gated community.

Do you have any suggestions? I appreciate all your help.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

As Miami is a rather large piece of real estate - have you marked your place of employment on a good city map and worked a circle of reasonable commute outward? Traffic can be a bear please consider this.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

*where to live in miami*

i have lived in florida and if moving back i would look for a place in Aventura.... very nice area, there are lots of luxury high rise rentals and for sale


----------

